# car rental near kissimmee amtrak station



## Bonnie (Mar 3, 2009)

Does anyone know of a car rental near the amtrak station in kissimmee?


----------



## jackal (Mar 4, 2009)

Bonnie said:


> Does anyone know of a car rental near the amtrak station in kissimmee?


Try this Google Map link.

Enterprise usually offers pick-up service if you arrive within their office hours (usually 7a-6p weekdays and 9a-12a Saturdays). Call for details. Other companies' local branches (as opposed to airport branches) sometimes offer pickup services.

You can also use Travelocity's car rental search function and choose "Near an address" instead of "At an airport" and input the Amtrak Kissimmee station's address (111 E Dakin Ave, Kissimmee, FL 34741) for rates.

Hertz will often reimburse [part of] a taxi fare, but they also tend to be among the more expensive brands, so make sure you add in all potential costs when figuring out which is the best deal.


----------



## Squeakz2001 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bonnie said:


> Does anyone know of a car rental near the amtrak station in kissimmee?



When I rode to the Kissimmee station, they were able to both pick me up at the station at the beginning of my stay and drop me off at the station at the end of my stay. You should call them. I was very satisfied!


----------



## AlanB (Mar 4, 2009)

Squeakz2001 said:


> Bonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know of a car rental near the amtrak station in kissimmee?
> ...


They, who?


----------



## Squeakz2001 (Mar 4, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Squeakz2001 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonnie said:
> ...


Haha. My bad. Enterprise.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 4, 2009)

Squeakz2001 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Squeakz2001 said:
> ...


Thanks.  That'll make it a bit easier for Bonnie to figure out her options.


----------



## jackal (Mar 5, 2009)

Squeakz2001 said:


> You should call them. *I was very satisfied!*


Those aren't the words you should use! You should tell them that you were "*not *completely satisfied!" :lol:

Enterprise employees and branches are graded based on customer surveys with two options: "completely satisfied" and anything else. "Completely satisfied": passing grade. Anything else: they fail. If you tell an Enterprise employee that you were not completely satisfied (and use those words--that's exactly what they say themselves when talking about this subject, i.e. "Were you completely satisfied with your rental?" If you say that you were *not* completely satisfied, they'll ask you what they can do to make you completely satisfied. You might be able to get a few days (I've even heard of weeks) of your rental charges taken off--the employee basically is bribing you to tell the survey people (if they call you after your rental) that you were completely satisfied.

Of course, you'd have to be missing some scruples to pull this one when you were indeed completely satisfied. But then again, Enterprise is (to me) the evil competition, so I won't object!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Just to mention, if you go to Orlando instead, Hertz has a rental desk right in the station, that's "manned" whenever the Silvers arrive. When it comes time to depart, you just leave your rental in one of the marked Hertz spaces in front of the station, and drop the keys off in the lock box.


----------



## battalion51 (Mar 5, 2009)

The question is, who else has the lock box?

(Sorry I'm making a really old Al Gore reference)

As for the rental car situation, if you do choose to go with Enterprise I would try to get some assurance that they'll be there to pick you up even if your inbound train is late. That could pose a problem if your train does run late...


----------



## Walt (Mar 5, 2009)

battalion51 said:


> As for the rental car situation, if you do choose to go with Enterprise I would try to get some assurance that they'll be there to pick you up even if your inbound train is late. That could pose a problem if your train does run late...


At Orlando, Hertz knows how to check with Julie, and has always arrived to man their station counter no matter how late or early the Silvers arrive. At least that has been my experience over the years.

But let me add that I used Enterprise up at WRJ. The Vermonter was several hours late, but the taxi Enterprise, at their own expense, had arranged to pick us up, was still waiting for us. It was after Enterprise's normal hours, so they left our car and keys, at the hotel desk located directly next door to their location. We were so late, even McD's was closed.


----------



## jackal (Mar 5, 2009)

battalion51 said:


> The question is, who else has the lock box?
> (Sorry I'm making a really old Al Gore reference)


The "lock box" would have _two_ different locks. Now, one of the keys to the "lock box" would be kept by the President; the other key would be sealed in a small, metal container and placed under the bumper of the Senate Majority Leader's car.

Oh, and the "lock box" would also be camouflaged. Now, to all outward appearances, it would be a leather-bound edition of Count of Monte Cristo, by Alexandre Dumas. But it wouldn't be. It would be the "lock box".


----------



## TampAGS (Mar 6, 2009)

jackal said:


> Enterprise employees and branches are graded based on customer surveys with two options: "completely satisfied" and anything else. "Completely satisfied": passing grade. Anything else: they fail.


Enterprise just placed 16th on _Business Week_'s list of top 25 customer service-oriented companies, so I guess they may have something with their pass/fail system. They also made the list last year, taking the 14th spot.

 

It is a good rule of thumb to call and confirm that their slogan, "We'll pick you up," still applies from your intended location. After calling them from the cruise port in Ft. Lauderdale last year I was told that since the office serving that area was their airport location, they could offer no such service. I then decided a more accurate slogan for Enterprise might be, "We'll **** you off." 

 

Needless to say, _Business Week_ did not ask for my opinion when they compiled their list.   

So call ahead to get the bottom line on any exceptions to their policy. As long as the Kissimmee station is serviced by a neighborhood branch rather than the one at Orlando International Airport, you should be ok.


----------



## Mabel (Oct 26, 2009)

Squeakz2001 said:


> Bonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know of a car rental near the amtrak station in kissimmee?
> ...



What company did you use?


----------

